# Budgie infecting others



## Crackaduck (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey guys, I bought a budgie two days ago and we suspected she was ill, we put her seperate from the other budgie one hour before she died. We cleaned all the things she touched. We have now bought two new budgies to keep her company. We put them seperate just incase our budgie got infected from the dead budgie. They touched and licked eachother all the time. How can I be sure that's she does not have a virus and how long should o keep them seperate. Should I see a vet?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

This dilemma you are facing would not of occurred if you had followed quarantining your new budgie coming into your home. We here thoroughly recommend and advise all new birds be quarantined for at least a month in a cage by themselves.
Please move the new budgies into a separate cage , did you get the new birds from the same place as the previous bird? If so, I would definitely be quarantining them and advising the store or breeder of the death of your other bird. The only way you can know what killed the budgie is to take it's body to an avian vet for a necropsy. I hope you have some good luck with your new budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, seeing an Avian Vet with any new budgie is always a good practice as indicated in my other message to you in your previous thread.

May I ask why you felt it was necessary to rush out and get two more budgies immediately after one dying? It seems that taking some time to ensure you have everything in order and are better prepared might have been a better course of action.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/328953-sickbudgie.html

Please take the time to read the links you have been provided so you can learn to give your budgies the best possible care.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I agree very much with Cathy and also with FaeryBee. Quarantine is the ONLY sure fire way to keep you existing flock safe when you bring in new birds. My advice is that of Cathy. Take your budgie that passed away to the vet to have them do a necropsy, it is the only way to know for sure what killed her. Anything other than that is simply speculation, and can not ever be proven. A necropsy should prove what killed her. And please, as Deborah said, please please please keep your new birds separated from your existing bird. That way this exact scenario does not happen again. Being that you bought the deceased bird only two days ago, she was probably very sick when you bought her. I would also recommend that you take the single bird to the vet. Then in a second separate trip, take the 2 new birds in also, especially if you got them from the same place. After the single bird goes to the avian vet, wipe down and vacuum your vehicle to remove any feather dust that may have gotten on anything. Many diseases can be transmitted that way. When you think you've cleaned it enough, then you can load your new budgies into your vehicle and take them into the vet.*


----------



## Crackaduck (Dec 25, 2015)

Guys, I am twelve years old, my parents do all this. I wanted to seperate them when we bought them but my mum said that one would be lonely. We did not buy the budgies from the sa,e place, we got them from a friend

Umm, my dad buried the dead budgie in our backyard

My parents feel they are experts as they grew up on farms with 50 types of birds, I am on talk budgies to see to prove them wrong. I promise, I am following your advice but my parents say that they know what to do.��


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*With all due respect to your parents, every species of bird is different and caring for budgies is quite different than caring for chickens or ducks.

I would suggest you ask your parents to become active members of the forum so you as a family can learn the best practices for the health and well-being of your budgies.

It does no good for members to give you, as a 12 year old, advice if your parents refuse to follow it. 

You can ask one of them to contact me directly through Private Message using your User ID if you wish to do so.

Additionally, as you are only 12, one of your parents must give permission for you to take part in the forum.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Perhaps you could suggest your parents join, or look online with you to see all the things that you are learning. 
It may be that 20 years ago they owned budgies and believe they know what is right for them when actually a lot has changed they are unaware of. 

It's great that you are trying to learn to care for them. I feel that if they are allowing you internet access then I don't see why they will not allow you to care for the birds responsibly. You just have to make the case for it. 

We all greatly care about budgies and want the best for your birds.


----------



## Crackaduck (Dec 25, 2015)

My parents had many budgies so they think they know what they're doing. Also, my parents give me permission for the forum but they say it's nonsense so won't listen to me. I will try to get them to use the forums.thanks for the advice!&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Were the budgies bought for you or a family pet? If you volunteer to take over the care and general well being perhaps this might help. It is a good intention no doubt but very frustrating when you can see things are not being done how they should. keep informing them maybe you can buy them a book on budgie health and well being if they refuse to join here. Don't give up.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Crackaduck said:



My parents had many budgies so they think they know what they're doing. Also, my parents give me permission for the forum but they say it's nonsense so won't listen to me. I will try to get them to use the forums.thanks for the advice!������

Click to expand...

We'll do our best to give you advice regarding your budgies' care. 
Please ask your parents to take the time to read the advice you are being offered. 
Perhaps if they understand that the purpose of the forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies they will be more receptive to considering the advice being offered.

Many people who owned budgies in the past are unaware there are on-going advances in knowledge regarding budgies care.

If your parents will consent to become involved in the forum with you, your family can all enjoy learning some new things about your budgies and maybe have some fun on the forums too!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sure it's frustrating when you are trying to do your best for the budgies and your parents just think it's ridiculous. Tell them this forum is not just a bunch of kids, that there are many experienced adults here too, many who have vast knowledge of budgies and their care. Hopefully they will take you seriously! 

When I get a new bird, I not only quarantine, but I take them to an avian vet for a check up and to blood test for deadly disease. I feel that both quarantine and testing is important. Quarantine because even healthy looking birds can be harboring something, and testing because some diseases can lay dormant long beyond a quarantine period. I wish you the best for your birds that you have now.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Crackaduck said:


> My parents had many budgies so they think they know what they're doing. Also, my parents give me permission for the forum but they say it's nonsense so won't listen to me. I will try to get them to use the forums.thanks for the advice!������


My Dad was the same when I first got my budgie. He's had them for years and the last time I'd had them we didn't have the knowledge we do now. 
But you can show them what you mean. 
There are posts here dedicated to explaining why it's a good idea to put your budgie in quarantine. If they were shown it and read it, they might realise that things have changed. 
And it's not a criticism or your parents, either. Things change. I'm sure when they had budgies they did their very best to look after them with the knowledge that was available. I feel like this could be a good way for you to share knowledge with them and if done in a positive way, they may take to it better. 

Good luck.


----------

